# runs of Spot after this blow?



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

My vacation to the outer banks is going down the toilet. The only days I fished were the first two days when the Spanish were hitting on
Sept 20-21. I am staying in Nags Head through Sept 29th. Typically after a big blow, the Spot show up in droves after the wind stops and the
water starts to settle a bit. The only problem is that the onshore flow may not end, but turn more to the east and decrease in speed. Therefore,
I am worried that seas may be too rough for any meaningful pier fishing (besides Drum) through Tuesday. Anyone have a recommendation for which
pier is the best for Spot if you had to choose between Avalon, Nags Head, Jennettes and Outer Banks? Anyone optimistic for Spot fishing early next week?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Slaying the spots on Topsail


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

well that sucks. These northeast facing beaches are harder to fish in general. SW wind sucks because the water gets dirty due to upwelling, and NE wind over 15 kts sucks because waves get too high. You just cant win.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hugehail said:


> My vacation to the outer banks is going down the toilet. The only days I fished were the first two days when the Spanish were hitting on
> Sept 20-21. I am staying in Nags Head through Sept 29th. Typically after a big blow, the Spot show up in droves after the wind stops and the
> water starts to settle a bit. The only problem is that the onshore flow may not end, but turn more to the east and decrease in speed. Therefore,
> I am worried that seas may be too rough for any meaningful pier fishing (besides Drum) through Tuesday. Anyone have a recommendation for which
> pier is the best for Spot if you had to choose between Avalon, Nags Head, Jennettes and Outer Banks? Anyone optimistic for Spot fishing early next week?


 Avalon..


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Any particular reason? I know they caught a few there this week.



Drumdum said:


> Avalon..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hugehail said:


> Any particular reason? I know they caught a few there this week.


 Out of choices you gave,that is the only one catching spot... As I heard it,there were times they were using 6oz to do it though...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sabiki rig to a 3 sided 12 should get the job done


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Im giving up. going home to Kansas in the morning.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't do that. Just come 100 miles down the coast to Topsail. Filling 5 gallon buckets and 48 qt. coolers full of spot


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

They are still biting down in Topsail?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes....along with big drum


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/SeaViewFishingPier?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/surfcitypier?fref=ts


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

when you need a sinker that weighs more than the fish you are targeting there is a problem


----------

